# Uzzi SLX Dämpfer



## Speetrip (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

bin derzeit dabei mein SLX wiederauferstehen zu lassen.

Rahmen schwarz lacken
X0 Schaltgruppe, 55er Gabel usw (Bilder folgen dann  )... was mir fehlt ist ein vernünftiger Dämpfer. Luftdämpfer möglich? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt? Welche Einbaulänge muss der Dämpfer eigentlich haben?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## mad-drive (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 190 mm.
Im meinem Album ist auch noch ein Uzzi SLX zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speetrip (8. November 2012)

Sieht gut dein altes SLX ... meins wird auch in schwarz, aber ohne die riesen Sticker ... 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Luftdämpfer im SLX?


----------

